# Special VW pink coolant?



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if it's necessary to use the special pink VW coolant rather than the generic kind from the auto parts store that says it can be mixed with anything?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*

You can use what coolent you like, but the vw pink coolent is much kinder to the engine seals gaskets etc and wont break down like the blue stuff.
You can mix the new G12+ coolent with the blue G11 and nothing will happen, vw made the G12 and people kept mixing it with the blue and crapped the systems up, hense the G12+.
Many auto stores sell the G12 pink coolent under many brands, so it's not a vw dealer only product, but as far as i know only vw make the G12+ that can be mixed with the blue.
But it's better to use one or the other, pink or blue.
Blue may be cheaper but it's got it's downsides.


----------



## crspechicn (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*

Search. A quick "mixing pink coolant" reveals several results. 
DO NOT MIX G12 WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN G12. If you want to top off, use distilled water. 
See here for why: http://www.audizine.com/forum/...63790


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (crspechicn)*

Thanks for the link. Interesting stuff. Now why is it important to mix it with distilled water as opposed to regular tap water?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Joe* »_Does anyone know if it's necessary to use the special pink VW coolant rather than the generic kind from the auto parts store that says it can be mixed with anything?

VW pink coolant is G12. Note that this is not compatible with any of the following:
Dexcool (which may be a similar color)
Generic green coolant
VW G11 (blue)
Anything else other than VW G12, G12+, or the same coolant from the coolant manufacturer.
Note that VW G12+ is purple coolant that is compatible with either G11 or G12. Although if you see purple coolant in a VW, you do not know whether it has G11 or G12 mixed into the G12+, so use only G12+ in this case.


----------



## crspechicn (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*

Regular tap water has lots of minerals and stuff that the is added by the water plant (fluorine, chlorine, etc.) that shouldn't be in your coolant passages. Try letting a cup of tap water evaporate for a few days and see whats left. You don't want that stuff caking up your engine. Distilled water is cheap, too.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the 411 guys.


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*

take your vehicle to a mechanic, yes it does matter.
im not a pilot so i dont fly planes


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (crspechicn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crspechicn* »_DO NOT MIX G12 WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN G12. If you want to top off, use distilled water. 

+1!


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (crspechicn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crspechicn* »_Regular tap water has lots of minerals and stuff that the is added by the water plant (fluorine, chlorine, etc.) that shouldn't be in your coolant passages. Try letting a cup of tap water evaporate for a few days and see whats left. You don't want that stuff caking up your engine. Distilled water is cheap, too. 

Generally this is true, but it does depend where you live and where you water comes from. My parents happen to have extremely soft water. IF that is the case then you don't need distilled water. But as cheap as distilled water is, why bother?


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Special VW pink coolant? (GLI_Joe)*

Read here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4523255
Dont do it... bad things happen


----------

